# Kangertech Subox RBA plus



## R8B84 (14/7/15)

Hi

I am hoping someone can help me. I used the RBA with my subox for the first time last night and wicked it as per the instructions. I primed it and let it sit for a while. Used it, and started getting dry hits as low as 14W. 

I then removed it, re-wicked it again and the same thing happened. The coil is also burnt black.

What am i doing wrong?

On another note, I then installed an OCC 0.5 ohm coil(horizontal coil) and had exaclty the same problem as with the RBA.

I re-installed the old 0.5 ohm OCC(vertical coil) that came with the kit and it works 100%

It also works fine with the 1.2 ohm OCC(horizontal coil) as long as I stay below 22W.

Hope I can get this sorted out as I would love to get the RBA and horizontal OCC 0.5 ohm coils working.


----------



## Christopher (14/7/15)

What PG/VG ratio are you using? 

My suggestions would be to not twist the cotton too much and make it as fluffy as possible. 

When you wrap your coil, what resistance are you getting and is it a spaced coil? 

I know that can happen if you build a micro / nano coil because the coil will burn hotter and there will be very little cotton to saturate, therefore burnt hits are guaranteed. 

Do you ensure that there are no hot spots when you build your coil? 

There are many variables that may be causing your issue.


----------



## R8B84 (14/7/15)

Christopher said:


> What PG/VG ratio are you using?
> 
> My suggestions would be to not twist the cotton too much and make it as fluffy as possible.
> 
> ...




it's a 50/50 ratio and for now I am only using the pre-wrapped coils that came with the kit.

It reads .5 ohm.

for 5 hits it was fine and then it started giving dry hits, so perhaps I made the cotton too dense therefore it is not wicking properly or quick enough?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Christopher (14/7/15)

this is most likely the case. 

make sure that the wicks do not come out of the wicking holes on the RTA they must stay inside. Similar to the stock coil.


----------



## kimbo (14/7/15)

Christopher said:


> this is most likely the case.
> 
> make sure that the wicks do not come out of the wicking holes on the RTA they must stay inside. Similar to the stock coil.


I let my wick go below the holes the give the juice chance to flow directly into the hole and onto the wick. Just make dead sure you have enough wick in there no to have it flood


----------



## R8B84 (14/7/15)

Thanks for the advice. Any advice on getting the 0.5 ohm OCC coil(horizontal) to work.

Also, does anyone know if the vertical coils are being stocked by anyone in South Africa yet?


----------



## Yiannaki (14/7/15)

R8B84 said:


> Hi
> 
> I am hoping someone can help me. I used the RBA with my subox for the first time last night and wicked it as per the instructions. I primed it and let it sit for a while. Used it, and started getting dry hits as low as 14W.
> 
> ...


Please post a picture with your wicking for us to see man  can advise you from there

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## R8B84 (15/7/15)

So I got it sorted. Had to Re-wick 4 times to get it right. Watched some videos also on how to do it right and it seems that I packed it too tightly over the juice holes. Thanks for all the help. Got the normal OCC working also by using a needle and poking some holes in the wicking.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## ET (15/7/15)

Nice dude, glad you got sorted


----------

